# Hair Loss



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello all,

My wife has a problem since migrating to Australia from Philippines 20th December 2014. Since arriving she has been steadily losing her beautiful black hair daily, and more than normal. (yes I tell her she is beautiful).
I spoke with a friend who is a hairdresser, and she said its normal for hair loss when you migrate and have a change in environment and food etc and stress. Unfortunately she stresses more when she sees all her hair on the floor.
So my questions
(a) has any other ladies gone through this?
(b) how long was it before excessive hair stop falling out?
(c) is there any vitamins etc you took to minimise the hair loss?

Thank you in advance for reading and hopefully replying.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Does she now wash her hair in hot water, after changing from cold ?
Some parts of Australia have a 'drier' water than can cause a different reaction to hair that isn't used to it. 
These are two things that caused a loss of hair in one who came to Australia.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey Jande, 

Yes have thought about the hot water too, because most dont have hot water there, hopefully is adaptation time and will return to normal hair cycle. Maybe try to wash in luke warm water, that will be hard during winter hehe


----------



## cathytrichology (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi I am a Trichologist and I see this problem alot, male and female


----------

